# Positive songs that make you feel all good inside?!?!?



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't know if anyone made a thread like this, so if you have, i am sorry for doing what you already did. Anyways, if you have any real upbeat and positive songs, post them here so people can listen tot hem when feeling bad. We cna turn that frown upside down!!!!!

Here is mine, this song makes me feel SOOOOOO happy and fortunate!!!!!


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Here ya go.


----------



## A3rghee029 (Aug 6, 2012)

the big chill soundtrack. reminds me of my childhood. and makes me want to dance like a middle aged white woman at a wedding.


----------



## Phill01 (Sep 16, 2012)

Band: Fun. Song : We are young.

I keep playing it over and over. Feel good songs are ace


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

This song always puts me in a good mood


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

ELO - Don't bring me down
I love listening to this while I'm driving


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

This is the saddest song with a very positive message.

"I'm falling but no matter how hard I hit the ground, I'll still smile"






Did I do the embedding thing right?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Good stuff guys. I like them so far!!!!


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Nobodys gonna have heard this. I stumbled across this song by accident months back. 

Amnesia-Mind in a box


----------



## reynoso16 (Sep 14, 2012)

Try again-Aaliyah


----------



## reynoso16 (Sep 14, 2012)

over the rainbow-judy garland


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

HAha, try again by aaliya, good stuff. I want tot ake the best ones of these and then make a youtube playlist for when I am lonely and bored at home! Thanks again for your suggestions!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

that song at the start of the Lion King, it gives me chills and i don't even know what it means for all i know he could be swearing left right and centre


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## jonjacob (Aug 28, 2012)

Waving my Dick in the Wind by Ween


----------



## Special (May 27, 2012)




----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Ryan Farish - Sunshine


----------



## A3rghee029 (Aug 6, 2012)

jonjacob said:


> Waving my Dick in the Wind by Ween


and I'll be your Johnny on the spot.


----------



## Phill01 (Sep 16, 2012)

Looses lips of the Juno soundtrack. Great film too


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Siouxsie & the Banshees - Kiss The For Me


----------



## Flint (Sep 16, 2012)

This song is called Ocean and its by the John Butler Trio all instrumental just one guitar and it makes me feel good listening to it.






And this one I heard on a commercial, and it just makes me happy


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

I Wanna Be Your Man - EndeverafteR

Makes me feel good, lol.


----------



## reynoso16 (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

These always make me feel better:
Give it to Me Baby - Rick James
The Sound Of Sunshine Coming Down - Michael Franti and Spearhead

And this one, though it's really suggestive, always makes me laugh:
Chocolate Salty Balls - Chef


----------



## Spacefaring1 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm a big fan of metal, and every upbeat power metal song makes me feel great!


----------



## reynoso16 (Sep 14, 2012)

britney spears-till the world ends. hey,it makes me feel good


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

gangnam style! lol

marchin' on by onerepublic


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh i definitely have some. Its the only reasons im waking up everyday.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWsI_YaVY_8

www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxsXlRuKpv8

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PG9sqjUWvZc


----------



## Alygat0r (Aug 5, 2012)

Peaches - Presidents of the United States of America


----------



## freefly09 (Sep 4, 2012)

Rusted Root- On My Way 8)


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

yeah I still like boy bands :blush


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

SOMETHIN' BOUT A TRUCK !! by kipp moore


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow, u guys give some good suggestions!!! Many different styles but in different feel good vibes!!!!!!!! HEre is one fo my favs. I will probably do thsi wrong as youtube videos to posts I cannot do!!!!!






Yuppzzz, cant do it. Can sum1 be kind enough to explain to my dumbass how this is to be done?

EDIT: Thanks to ICed I went back and looked at his directions. Again thanks Iced, you tha man!!!!!!


----------



## Myluckystar (Sep 29, 2012)

True Love by P!nk ft. Lilly Allen ...just because I think it sounds so cute haha :S


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh Brother - Ben Taylor


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Alygat0r said:


> Peaches - Presidents of the United States of America


:b That song always makes me smile.

This song makes me all kinds of happy.


----------



## L0NEWOLF (Sep 21, 2012)

I love Armin Van Buuren. The music is so powerful and emotional for me it usually works after a long day. 

Give trance a try


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

Fill your heart

sung by various people, all covers are great so far as I know, including the one by Tiny Tim.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## brainstew (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

Most of 311's catalogue, but in particular "Getting OK Now" from Don't Tread on Me, "Don't Dwell" from Evolver, and the entire album of _Universal Pulse_ are very good positive songs.


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

This is not a joke. I do find this song to be very positive.


----------



## LydiRoo (Sep 6, 2012)

somethin's got a hold of me by etta james


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Perfect for a walk on a warm spring day with a fresh breeze blowing. Made me feel so good.


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

I like this one






Or, if I'm feeling _really_ sorry for myself


----------



## Elliptical (Jan 9, 2012)

Best I Can by Art of Dying. I love that song so much.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Walking in a straight line-silverchair


----------



## James32 (Jul 14, 2012)

Pretty much every single one of Lemongrass' songs. And maybe some Late Night Alumni, along with a bunch of others


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

A Change is Gonna Come by Same Cooke


----------



## mario11 (Oct 9, 2012)

whenever I have suicidal thoughts I just listen to this song


----------



## xxsnapshot (Dec 18, 2011)

No Rain - Blind Melon


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Damn, u guys really unloaded in here. havent checked this thread in a while. Will be listening to them during my down time at home after work. looking forward to it


----------



## needwater (Dec 27, 2011)

No matter the mood, I always have a strange smirk when I listen to this
*Snow Patrol - Daybreak
*
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gt1yoeh7Xc&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## ardi1795 (Feb 15, 2012)

a state of trance show from armin van buuren makes me feeell gooood


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)




----------



## nSpace (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## J C (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Donness (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Donness (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Recently I started to remember something a girl said to me in middle school, she said: "Hey sexy how's it---*I turn around* Oh nvm you're azn... "

It was a sunny day and my eyes were especially squinty at the time lol.
But yeah, people like that aren't worth my time. This song cheered me up. :boogie


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## yeahokaywhatever (Dec 11, 2012)

The Good Life - One Republic Obla Di Obla Da - The Beatles These two songs. They make me feel happy, idek. I probably have more but I don't remember right now.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm definitely digging both of these


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

_Better today_ - Ne-yo
_Through the rain_ - Mariah Carey


----------



## emulata (Dec 15, 2012)

Oooh, I'll have to add that Neyo song to my favorites =)

Here's mine:


----------



## deuss (Dec 15, 2012)

*Imagine Dragons - "Round and Round"*

Imagine Dragons. I'm kinda embarrassed by liking them, to be honest. But the sound was catchy. "Round and Round."

I've been getting into Lana, though


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)




----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

Led Zeppelin-Bron-Y-Aur Stomp






This beat moves me.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Aerblade (Dec 8, 2012)

Flashdance-What a feeling
Joe Esposito-You're The Best Around
Bon Jovi-Its my life
Queen-Dont stop me now
Naoki-B4U


----------



## latebloomer (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## latebloomer (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I think this is both one of my favourite positive songs and most depressing songs at the same time


----------



## fringe25 (Oct 13, 2011)

Cat Power - Cherokee




Tracy Bonham - Something Beautiful




Tracy Bonham - Whether You Fall




Dixie Chicks - The Long Way Around




AnnaGrace - Love Keeps Calling


----------



## viryan23 (Dec 13, 2012)

*"Footprints In The Sand"*
by: Leona Lewis

This song really make me feel better. It keeps me remembering that God is always there, through good times and bad times.

You walked with me
Footprints in the sand
And helped me understand
Where I'm going

You walked with me
When I was all alone
With so much unknown
Along the way

Then I heard you say

I promise you
I'm always there
When your heart is filled with sorrow and despair
I'll carry you
When you need a friend
You'll find my footprints in the sand

I see my life
Flash across the sky
So many times have I been so afraid

And just when I
I thought I'd lost my way
You gave me strength to carry on

That's when I heard you say

I promise you
I'm always there
When your heart is filled with sorrow and despair
And I'll carry you
When you need a friend
You'll find my footprints in the sand
When I'm weary
Well I know you'll be there
And I can feel you
When you say

I promise you
Oh, I'm always there
When your heart is filled with sadness and despair
I'll carry you
When you need a friend
You'll find my footprints in the sand

When your heart is full of sadness and despair
I'll carry you
When you need a friend
You'll find my footprints in the sand


----------



## Terry1985 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## hipolito (Sep 25, 2012)

I can't tell ya... I listen to this and I float. something hurtful happened to me recently, but I tried my best to stay positive, and this song was my soundtrack. =)


----------



## BeTrueToYourself (Dec 26, 2009)

This for some reason.


----------

